# Luxury Model homes for photo shoots



## animotionphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd like to offer free photos of luxury furnished homes for sale to realtors for their lisitngs in return for the place to shoot models at. I've called about 4 agents so far with no luck. It doesnt mean they won't it's just that some of them take the pics themselves or have other arragements. Female RE agents aren't friendly either, infact they're pretty bitchy. I usually have friendlier conversations with male agents. This, of course, comes from my past real estate business experience. 

Has anyone tried this, or had success?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> I'd like to offer free photos of luxury furnished homes for sale to realtors for their lisitngs in return for the place to shoot models at. I've called about 4 agents so far with no luck. It doesnt mean they won't it's just that some of them take the pics themselves or have other arragements. Female RE agents aren't friendly either, infact they're pretty bitchy. I usually have friendlier conversations with male agents. This, of course, comes from my past real estate business experience.
> 
> Has anyone tried this, or had success?



Think about it... they don't own the homes!  Do you think the person / entity who does own the homes, wants you and other unknown people in there?


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, for one, the agent would obviuosely inform the seller of the opportunity to have a professional photographer take shots of the home for the listing ad for free. Yes, if it was my home, I wouldnt have a problem with it, infact would welcome it. Many of these homes are also empty. I take it from your response, you've never had this idea before.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2012)

Luxurious house you said.  Then hiring a pro shooting the real estate photo ($250-$500) is like nothing.  The agent will make so much money out of the sale.  It is like a drop in a bucket.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

Ha! Just got a return call from an agent VERY interested in my offer. Set an appnt to see the house. Will keep posted.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Luxurious house you said.  Then hiring a pro shooting the real estate photo ($250-$500) is like nothing.  The agent will make so much money out of the sale.  It is like a drop in a bucket.



Are you saying, the agent doesn't mind paying a few hundred dollars for a shoot, since she's gonna make so much money from her sales profit?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Luxurious house you said.  Then hiring a pro shooting the real estate photo ($250-$500) is like nothing.  The agent will make so much money out of the sale.  It is like a drop in a bucket.
> ...



If it is a luxurious house, yes (staged house).


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sure there are nice female RE agents. Kind of a rude stereotype to cast, don't you think?


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2012)

Who's insurance would cover the model shoot?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> Well, for one, the agent would obviuosely inform the seller of the opportunity to have a professional photographer take shots of the home for the listing ad for free. Yes, if it was my home, I wouldnt have a problem with it, infact would welcome it. Many of these homes are also empty. I take it from your response, you've never had this idea before.



No.. I usually try to stick to realistic ideas! There is no money in shooting Real Estate unless you get very lucky with high-end clients. And I never needed someplace to shoot.... as I have plenty of places to shoot already!    I also am curious about the insurance aspect. Most ethical Real Estate agents have to sign a contract stating that they will not allow anyone in the house except for the purpose of showing it for sales purposes. 

I would also suspect the majority of "Professional" Photographers would be willing to "rent" a house for a short time.. if needed for a shoot. 

I see you are using a D90... do you have pro lenses (14-24, 24-70, or even tilt/shift for instance) needed for this type of shoot? How are you going to light the interior shots?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 29, 2012)

Seriously.. even when we bought our house when 90% chance we will own the house, the Realtor wont even give use the code to enter the house to show it to my in-laws.  She has to come and open it for us.  How are you going to shoot?  Maybe he will be watching


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, good luck with that. Every single RE agent I've spoken to in my area is perfecting happy with their crap P&S shots for their MLS listings.  They have no comprehension or appreciation for the usefulness of pro REP for other applications like brochures, high-res slideshows, etc.. Kinda hard to break into the REP market when the market itself is non-existent.

I have $2500 worth of recently purchased tripod, head and UWA glass (14-24) sitting there ready for RE shoots collecting dust in my office. That's a cool feeling.

When I make the move to DFW in the immediate future, I'm sure things will pick up...

Good luck!


----------



## Forkie (Jun 29, 2012)

You could always work it so that you actually become an employee of the estate agency.  

I know that in London there are a few agencies who have in-house (no pun intended) photographers on their payroll who are sent to new instructions specifically to take photos of the property for the marketing material.  The photographer is then of course authorised to enter the house as an agency employee and is covered by the estate agency's liability insurance.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

Let me disclose, I'm very frank and straight forward, and of course a noob, so let me apologize first. I'm quite surprised at the lack of business imagination coming from a group of people in the business of such. I've been a business owner over 15 years and am a member of other business message boards, and have not gotten such negative feedback on the "idea" subject. It seems everyone is doing the same thing as the next guy. This is usually a sign of the inability to either think out of the box, or competition protection.   

One reason my main business is successful is because everyone else was doing the same thing and fighting over crumbs. 

Cgipson1,     "No.. I usually try to stick to realistic ideas!

I never asked you if you thought it was a good idea. I never asked anyone here on how to do it, or how to get into the house  (schwettlyens).  What I asked was if anyone had tried this or had success? I mentioned the agents were "bitchy" because I have experience in the RE business. Yes, it's a stereotype, because it's a generalization and well known fact most in the industry admit to. 

@Schwettlylens: You didn't even own the house? Of course you're not gonna get the code. I think you should read the original post to understand.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Well, good luck with that. Every single RE agent I've spoken to in my area is perfecting happy with their crap P&S shots for their MLS listings.  They have no comprehension or appreciation for the usefulness of pro REP for other applications like brochures, high-res slideshows, etc.. Kinda hard to break into the REP market when the market itself is non-existent.
> 
> I have $2500 worth of recently purchased tripod, head and UWA glass (14-24) sitting there ready for RE shoots collecting dust in my office. That's a cool feeling.
> 
> ...



I think maybe it's your location. I'm in the Austin area, sooo. Yeah, I'm not trying to do business with RE agents. Been there, done that and was unpleasant. I just want to use an unoccupied  luxurious home every once in a while to stage a shoot. Use their furniture, swimming pools, bathrooms as free props. In the time I started this thread, I've had two other agents call me back interested in my proposition. I think if you move to DFW, your income will change significantly depending on your plan of attack. There's people with BIG money there. Good luck as well.


----------



## vfotog (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> Let me disclose, I'm very frank and straight forward, and of course a noob, so let me apologize first. I'm quite surprised at the lack of business imagination coming from a group of people in the business of such. I've been a business owner over 15 years and am a member of other business message boards, and have not gotten such negative feedback on the "idea" subject. It seems everyone is doing the same thing as the next guy. This is usually a sign of the inability to either think out of the box, or competition protection.
> 
> One reason my main business is successful is because everyone else was doing the same thing and fighting over crumbs.
> 
> ...



Maybe you've had a problem with women because of your arrogance? Just sayin'....    So you think people are unimaginative because they bring up legitimate business issues like insurance?  And that's somehow bad? If you're shooting on someone's private property, you need more than the real estate agent's permission. You're gonna need the property owner's permission. If you are using people's property, decor, etc, bringing in "models", equipment, etc you better be carrying the appropriate insurance in case of some sort of "accident." Of course, you want to have all your business licenses in place too. But if you think that people are incapable of thinking outside the box because they ask you about being insured, you're not very business-minded anyway. But then, if you can't get along with all the women in real estate, you've already got such huge limits on your potential client base... You could also pay to use a space and not give away photography too!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.. and you dont own the house.  If the agent agrees, he or she probably need to be at your shoot.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

vfotog said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Let me disclose, I'm very frank and straight forward, and of course a noob, so let me apologize first. I'm quite surprised at the lack of business imagination coming from a group of people in the business of such. I've been a business owner over 15 years and am a member of other business message boards, and have not gotten such negative feedback on the "idea" subject. It seems everyone is doing the same thing as the next guy. This is usually a sign of the inability to either think out of the box, or competition protection.
> ...



Once again the communication breaks down. I think you're easily offended. You and Schwettylens' keep talking about stuff that has already been handled and is redundantly not in question. But let me go ahead and enlighten the both of you, because as a noob, from reading your posts, if you're my competition.....I've got it made

1. Gen Liability ins: $500,000 per occurance
2. Errors and omissions: $100,000 per year per occurance
3. Supra key access to RE property (as explained time and again of passed RE business)


Empty real estate property used for modeling, and even shows like The Bachelorette is not a new concept. Shwettlyns is obviousely not thinking "business" when you mentions that the agent is gonna make such a big profit, why wouldnt the agent just pay for the photos anyway. That's comical. That's like saying, why not just rent the studio for $500 a day, afterall, I'm gonna sell the photos to a magazine anyway. I'm curious, do you guys make money in photography, or is it a hobby for you ?

P.S in the time i started this thread, and you're diligence in trying to debunk this idea, I've already set up a shoot at a furnished house with a pool in barter. Looks like I answered my own question. But thanks for chiming in anyway


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Post the shots, or it didn't happen!


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Post the shots, or it didn't happen!




Why would I? To thumb my nose at you? I could post anything and say it was there. In the short time I've been here I've quickly made my determination as to which players here are the real deal, and who just likes to hear themselves talk. You and two others are the latter.

 I recommend any newbie coming here for advice read the threads thoroughly before you accept mentorship from some here. Don't be afraid to follow thru with your business imagination. Talent grows with failed experience.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 30, 2012)

Let me answer this way: A home my sister and I own was recently put on the market.  If I found out the agent was allowing a photographer to use it for reasons other than speciflcally photographing the home it would be the immediate end of that contract.  And, yes, the agent did hire a professional photographer to shoot the house for the listing.  The cost was around $250 I think (it comes out of her commission so I don't care) and the person did a pretty good job on them.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Shwettylens,

I went to your site and saw your shots. Must say you have much talent. I'm not interested in weddings because of the headaches, but you seem to have it worked out. I'm curious, what does schwettylens mean?

Oh, and for the rest, I'm not saying you guys don't have artful talent. I've seen some of your work here and am inspired. I'm just talking business. I see this field as business first, it's just the way i roll.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Let me answer this way: A home my sister and I own was recently put on the market.  If I found out the agent was allowing a photographer to use it for reasons other than speciflcally photographing the home it would be the immediate end of that contract.  And, yes, the agent did hire a professional photographer to shoot the house for the listing.  The cost was around $250 I think (it comes out of her commission so I don't care) and the person did a pretty good job on them.



OK, let me explain this again. Maybe I didn't write it very comprehesively.

Scenario: 

Your (luxury) house is for sale. You need great shots of the property for the listing ad. You don't live there, but the home is staged with furniture . I offer to shoot the house for free in barter for my shoot with model. Your agent OBVIOuSELY has your consent to have this done in place of saving on closing costs. Homeowner and photographer sign agreement. Photographer carries liability insurance, yada yada yada. 

Has noone done this before?! Hmmm, this is sounding more adventurous.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

I am thinking - that provided the house is empty and/or staged, it actually is sounding interesting to me. For me, this would be a huge savings in costs to not have to pay for a hotel room. 

That said - you are acting a little pompous and talking down to people on the forum here.  Your statements regarding female agents are totally rude. You did not fully explain yourself in your initial posts, so you left the door open for confusion. And, that's the way that _I_ roll.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> OK, let me explain this again. Maybe I didn't write it very comprehesively.
> .....


Let me explain my position.  Maybe I didn't write it very comprehensively.

I don't know you, I don't know what you plan on doing, I don't care what the agent has to pay for the photographs since it isn't my expense.  In short:  Why would I ever agree to it?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting idea.. maybe I can shoot porn too.


----------



## vfotog (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Let me answer this way: A home my sister and I own was recently put on the market.  If I found out the agent was allowing a photographer to use it for reasons other than speciflcally photographing the home it would be the immediate end of that contract.  And, yes, the agent did hire a professional photographer to shoot the house for the listing.  The cost was around $250 I think (it comes out of her commission so I don't care) and the person did a pretty good job on them.
> ...



well, no, it's NOT obvious that the realtor and owner have agreed to this, or even that the owner has any knowledge of what's going on. since you aren't dealing with the owner but the agent, for all you know, he could be trying to save a buck and conveniently forget to tell the owner. and the owner might be interested in just what sort of photography is going to be shot on his property.  if your calender is so empty that it's a better deal for you to give away your time and images for the small cost of a rental, maybe you are undervaluing your services. if an idea like this hasn't caught on, there's usually a reason or two.


----------



## vfotog (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> vfotog said:
> 
> 
> > animotionphoto said:
> ...



it's clear you rate the merit of someone's opinion based on whether they agree with you or not. took a peek at some of your other posts on this forum. you're new to photography. you wanna shoot nudes, and now you apparently have instantly developed the skills to shoot real estate photos too, an entirely different and specialized area of photography. These take different skill sets. And you also are talking about shooting bands. Another very different skill set. You ought to be concentrating on developing photo skills before you are offering services on a professional level. Sounds like you just want to shoot nudes without being able to afford to pay for locations. You'd be more successful here if you were just honest about that instead of acting like you're some business and artistic genius and we're all unimaginative failures. LOL.  My guess is that you have no professional level real estate images for a portfolio anyway and if someone takes up your barter offer with no backup, they're gonna be disappointed. As for the band stuff, don't bother. People were really easy on you with the image you posted, but it's nowhere near even advanced amateur band photog quality. You talk about having a business mindset, but the reality is that you need the skills to back up your marketing claims or you're gonna spend a lot of time with unhappy customers and maybe even in court. Learn to shoot first; figure out what you have an aptitude for &  you're actually good at, and then concentrate on improving. Then start a business.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> I am thinking - that provided the house is empty and/or staged, it actually is sounding interesting to me. For me, this would be a huge savings in costs to not have to pay for a hotel room.
> 
> That said - you are acting a little pompous and talking down to people on the forum here.  Your statements regarding female agents are totally rude. You did not fully explain yourself in your initial posts, so you left the door open for confusion. And, that's the way that _I_ roll.




My pompous attitude and talking down to anyone were retorts to jabs takent on me. I think you only read what I wrote, therefore, you chimed in with you're own jab. The fact that made I sexist statements about female realtors should have been left out of the conversation. I was venting from my past experience in the RE indusrtry. I think I've made quite an impression here. I probably sound and look like the guy who played the ex-husband of Carla on Cheers; the hairy, ugly, sexist, pervert


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

vfotog said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > vfotog said:
> ...



I never said I was, nor pretended to be. Infact, I claimed newbie several times. I also NEVER said I was selling the photos nor claimed to have clients in wait. YOU said that. What you also said was "you apparently have instantly developed the skills to shoot real estate photos too, an entirely different and specialized area of photography", are you kidding me? I'm not painting the Mona Lisa, It's a freaking motionless building. A few good photos with good lighting and some touch up on software and tada! Paleze, get over it. 

So maybe, I'm practicing my skills and building my portfolio. And maybe I thought, why not do it the best possible way by having the best back drops?


I'm glad I posted this question. Negative or not, the responses show that others in my area probably aren't doing it.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> I'd like to offer free photos of luxury furnished homes for sale to realtors for their lisitngs in return for the place to shoot models at. I've called about 4 agents so far with no luck. It doesnt mean they won't it's just that some of them take the pics themselves or have other arragements. Female RE agents aren't friendly either, infact they're pretty bitchy. I usually have friendlier conversations with male agents. This, of course, comes from my past real estate business experience.
> 
> Has anyone tried this, or had success?



Nope  - I am pretty sure you sounded pompous in your first post.  But, hey, maybe that's me just being "bitchy" and you can add "TPF females" to your list of bitchy people.


----------



## vfotog (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> vfotog said:
> 
> 
> > animotionphoto said:
> ...



no, but you are offering your services to real estate professionals in trade. my guess is that you're not telling them you know nothing about real estate or architectural photography. and your comment here to me reflects that lack of knowledge. it's written by a GWC who doesn't really know about photography. To photograph a property well and maximize its assets and minimize its flaws is a skill that some photographers do quite beautifully. If you don't have the equipment and know-how to do so professionally, you should at least get the understanding of what the art entails so you can hone those skills before you waste the time of realtors and property owners. It really isn't that easy. As a newbie at photography and processing, you are another GWC trying to run before he can crawl.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to offer free photos of luxury furnished homes for sale to realtors for their lisitngs in return for the place to shoot models at. I've called about 4 agents so far with no luck. It doesnt mean they won't it's just that some of them take the pics themselves or have other arragements. Female RE agents aren't friendly either, infact they're pretty bitchy. I usually have friendlier conversations with male agents. This, of course, comes from my past real estate business experience.
> ...




Ha Ha, you're scorn is funny. I'm not hating on you girl. Nor hating on women. I think if you ever worked in the RE industry, you'd understand and wouldnt get so offended. I've worked with models and do so practicing and building my portfolio. Sure, a model can be bitchy, but for the most part no. She's too busy posing. BTW, I saw the bodoir photos on your profile. That's what I'm talking about! That's what I like to shoot. Not as good yet, but with time...


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

vfotog said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > vfotog said:
> ...



Dude, what's your problem? Can't you read where I mentioned time and again that I worked in the RE industry? Just cuz you're a veteran and me new on this board doesnt mean know jack about me. You don't know what equipment I have nor have seen my real skills. Sure, I've posted some crappy photos here, but that doesnt show entirtey. So, what you're telling me is that from your experience, it takes much skill and special equipment to take pictures of real estate? And then you even added words like "architecture" in your fancy explanation of the job at hand. Yes, I've taken several photos of buildings and real estate, why? Cuz it's easy! Did I land on beatnik planet here?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> Yes, I've taken several photos of buildings and real estate, why? Cuz it's easy! Did I land on beatnik planet here?



1. Your tone so far is the best way to get thrown into the huge pile of rude, know-it-all newcomers who don't get any help from any of the competent people here.

2. "Taking several photos of buildings and real estate" is not easy if you're doing it right.  Any clown can point their camera at a building or kitchen, etc. and call it real estate photography. You say you worked in real estate, then you should know better than most how much work goes into a successful RE shoot. Lighting, composition, staging, exposure, etc. are all critical, and none of them are "easy" unless you're an experienced pro, which by your own words, you aren't.



animotionphoto said:


> Sure, I've posted some crappy photos here, but that doesnt show entirtey.



Why would you ever knowingly post "crappy" photos anywhere? Funny thing about the internet...once you put something out there, you don't get it back.  Best advice I can give you, if you have any desire to ever be considered a pro... never post anything as a finished product but your best work.

Trying to use the, "yeah, I know that picture sucks, but that's not even close to my best work...blah blah blah" is really weak.

Bottom line: unless you've been trained, or studied under an established pro, for God's sake, please stay the heck away from paid (or barter) commercial (read: RE, architectural, etc.) photography gigs. You're only going to hurt the industry and all the real professionals who actually know what they're doing. B2B photography is a whole different animal than shooting your friend's kids or your cousin Sally's wedding.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

SCraig said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > OK, let me explain this again. Maybe I didn't write it very comprehesively.
> ...




Well, you also dont know the buyers, nor the buyers agent, nor the appraiser, nor the home inspector going thru your closets, bathrooms, and attics, etc etc. No you don't have to agree to it. And many others probably wouldn't. But some would, and not many are needed.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> Well, you also dont know the buyers, nor the buyers agent, nor the appraiser, nor the home inspector going thru your closets, bathrooms, and attics, etc etc. No you don't have to agree to it. And many others probably wouldn't. But some would, and not many are needed.


Nope, you're right, I don't.  You also forgot to include the professional photographer that shot the house.  The difference is that I have to trust them whereas I don't have to trust you.

You carry on trying to convince people it's a great idea.  I'm done with this topic since it's going nowhere.


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've taken several photos of buildings and real estate, why? Cuz it's easy! Did I land on beatnik planet here?
> ...



Trained and studied under a pro? Seriousely? What a joke! Some of the best photographers I know learned on their own. The reason they're also so good is because they didn't do, nor ride everyone else's wave. I think I irk you not because you really think I'm burning the industry and art, but because you dont like to hear someone say that photgraphy isnt hard. I never said that. I said, real estate photography isnt hard. If it's hard for you, too bad for you. Maybe some people pick up things faster than others. Maybe I'm really fast on photoshop. Maybe I have good equipment. So I don't post all my equipment and photos, and name and shoe size here. All I asked was if anyone had tried my idea before, and maybe one person qualified it, while you instead get butt hurt about it. My other photographer friend is reading these posts and laughing his arse off. Cant believe photographers are sooo sensitive.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 30, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> *I never said I was, nor pretended to be. Infact, I claimed newbie several times.* I also NEVER said I was selling the photos nor claimed to have clients in wait. YOU said that. What you also said was "you apparently have instantly developed the skills to shoot real estate photos too, an entirely different and specialized area of photography", are you kidding me? I'm not painting the Mona Lisa, It's a freaking motionless building. A few good photos with good lighting and some touch up on software and tada! Paleze, get over it.
> 
> So maybe, I'm practicing my skills and building my portfolio. And maybe I thought, why not do it the best possible way by having the best back drops?
> 
> ...



How does what you posted above ^.... coincide with this quote of your earlier post (2nd post) below



animotionphoto said:


> Well, for one, the agent would obviuosely  inform the seller of *the opportunity to have a professional photographer  take shots of the home* for the listing ad for free. Yes, if it was my  home, I wouldnt have a problem with it, infact would welcome it. Many of  these homes are also empty. I take it from your response, you've never  had this idea before.



You also never answered my previous question:



cgipson1 said:


> I see you are using a D90... do you have pro lenses (14-24, 24-70, or  even tilt/shift for instance) needed for this type of shoot? How are you  going to light the interior shots?



Lighting is the most important thing one needs to know.. and whether it is tasteful nudes, or house interiors..... it takes years of experience, and the right tools!


----------



## animotionphoto (Jun 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > *I never said I was, nor pretended to be. Infact, I claimed newbie several times.* I also NEVER said I was selling the photos nor claimed to have clients in wait. YOU said that. What you also said was "you apparently have instantly developed the skills to shoot real estate photos too, an entirely different and specialized area of photography", are you kidding me? I'm not painting the Mona Lisa, It's a freaking motionless building. A few good photos with good lighting and some touch up on software and tada! Paleze, get over it.
> ...



Is that the best you got? So you went through all my posts to try to catch me in a lie? Semantics. If the conversation were in person, and not in print, the comprehension would be obvious. But, I'll humor you a bit. When i take pictures ,I'll use my budget D90 with a couple  f1.4 primes and short wide angle. If the home has plenty of indoor lighting, I'm not brining any strobes. Then some simple photshop improvements. Yes, I would say that would be "professional photography" of the house. I know everyone is just aching to tear apart my approach, but that's what has worked for me before and for what I'm getting out of the deal, is what it's worth..


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

Based on your above post, I am sure this endeavor is going to work very nicely for you. Best of luck!


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2012)

Y'all are done here.

As general background information for everyone - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/faq.php



> * Flaming is not tolerated. Any member who routinely taunts, insults, or engages in any inflammatory, fight-inducing behavior will face banning, and such posts will be edited or removed.


----------

